# その瞬間贈る花束を



## Seikun

Hi.
This is the title to a song I used to like, but I can't quite get the meaning. If asked I would translate it as follows: _That moment when you gave me the bouquet_. However, the verb 贈る is in the "plain" form (sorry if I am not using the correct word) so I couldn't translate it in past tense. So, maybe it could be something like: _That moment (expectancy into the future) when you will give the flower bouquet.

_I'm a mess and I would be glad to read your answers guys. The song title is その瞬間贈る花束を. I made mistake when copying and pasting and there is that other kanji at the end. If someone can correct the thread title I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance^^


----------



## Aoyama

Maybe the meaning is a bit different.
瞬間 means moment, but a special moment, an instant (different from "toki").
"At this precise moment I/you offer you/me this flower bouquet" (the rest of the sentence would give more context).


----------



## uchi.m

Contexto completo, ¿por favor?


----------



## Seikun

This is just the song title and as in many songs the title isn't part of the lyrics, explicitly. Here I found the lyrics: http://campsis-lou.jugem.jp/?cid=7 or maybe if you watch the music video, that could help, too. The band's name is Chariots.

Here another question comes up. Would it be the same to say その瞬間贈る花束を and その瞬間花束を贈る? Did the singer just kind of split the sentence on purpose and put the words in the order he prefered, maybe to emphazise the 花束を part? 



> Maybe the meaning is a bit different.
> 瞬間 means moment, but a special moment, an instant (different from "toki").
> "At this precise moment I/you offer you/me this flower bouquet" (the rest of the sentence would give more context).


Well, that makes sense ever since the singer is the one carrying the flower bouquet along the whole music video. As for the preposition, その瞬間 wouldn't mean that or at that moment?

Thnaks.


----------



## Aoyama

その瞬間 wouldn't mean that or at that moment ?
Theoretically, その瞬間 *ni*= *at* that moment, but ni could be omitted .


----------



## uchi.m

Seikun said:


> Here another question comes up. Would it be the same to say その瞬間贈る花束を and その瞬間花束を贈る? Did the singer just kind of split the sentence on purpose and put the words in the order he prefered, maybe to emphazise the 花束を part?


No, the title is a direct object to a verb that is implied, but I don't know what that verb would be. 見てくれ, perhaps?

If the entire sentence is その瞬間贈る花束を見てくれ, then the translation may be _please find this bouquet I present you in this very moment_. Otherwise the sentence can be rendered as _the bouquet I present you in this very moment does X_, where X is the verb implied.


----------



## Seikun

uchi.m said:


> No, the title is a direct object to a verb that is implied, but I don't know what that verb would be. 見てくれ, perhaps?
> 
> If the entire sentence is その瞬間贈る花束を見てくれ, then the translation may be _please find this bouquet I present you in this very moment_. Otherwise the sentence can be rendered as _the bouquet I present you in this very moment does X_, where X is the verb implied.


Oh, I was struggling with the role being played by the verb 贈る and its collocation in the sentence, but I'm finally getting it.

Just one more thing. Both you and Aoyama translate その瞬間 as "at *this* moment", but I can't get it. I know その means "that" so if he meant "at this moment", shouldn't he have used この, thus この瞬間?

The answers have been very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Aoyama

この瞬間 would be "that moment" (but depending on context. It is the "ano,kono,sono" problem ...


----------



## uchi.m

Seikun said:


> Just one more thing. Both you and Aoyama translate その瞬間 as "at *this* moment", but I can't get it. I know その means "that" so if he meant "at this moment", shouldn't he have used この, thus この瞬間?


A moment is a glimpse of the flow of time, so the moment I say something about that very moment, it supposedly is already gone because the flow of time never stops. That's why you will seldom hear kono shunkan and a performing, non-past action in the same sentence. It will usually be sono shunkan, but the meaning will be _this very moment_ because time is perceived differently in English grammar - the present tense of a verb may represent actions in an asynchronous, alternative kind of reality, where time doesn't flow. Es como en castellano cuando se emplea el verbo en el tiempo presente para representar el tiempo psicológico.


----------



## Seikun

That is new to me, it will take awhile and more study to fully understand how time is perceived in the japanese language, but thanks for the answers^^


----------

